# Pin vs Screw



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Is there any significant difference between Compact Fluorescent Lamps which have a screw-on based and those which have a pin-light base assuming it has the same wattage, lumens, color?

(Ignore the differences in physical attributes like one needs ballasts).

Trying to do a DIY CFL for my 29g. Thanks.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

There is a huge difference. The screw bulbs are almost always spiral in shape. This leads to a huge loss of light due to re-strike. Also due to the design of the bulb and the high amount of re-strike getting any kind of decent reflector is almost impossible. With the screw type bulbs I figure that you get at most 40% efficiency of the bulb.

With the straight pin type you have much less re-strike. Also the bulb is longer which gives better coverage. A simple white painted reflector will work fairly well with this type of bulb.


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey Rex, Thanks for the advise. All these various lights in the market can get very confusing. Again, thanks for taking the time for helping me out here.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

No problem.


----------

